# New Tunes



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody bought a decent CD lately?

Been a bit sparse lately but got Iggy Pop's "A Milllion in Prizes: The Anthology" a great car CD







"I wanna be your dog"


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I just got a copy of the Mikado, I find it amazing just how many of Gilbert & Sullivan's songs I know.

Also Mark Owen's Latest "In Your Own Time". Currently to be found on my MP3 players. It's a really nice album and I think better than "Green Man".


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Last week, I bought the Naxos 'Kreisler plays Kreisler'. The Joshua Bell Kreisler album is my favourite, but it's quite amazing to hear the man himself - albeit from 'cleaned up' 78s.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here you go John, I have listened to a lot of tunes lately, here are 3 belters









NMA (New Mississippi Allstars) "Big fat watermelon" 2005

Straight ahead, no nonsense, stripped down, southern rock/blues.

Madelaine Peyroux "Dance me to the end of Love" 2005

Blues/jazz, hard to categorize, hook laden and superb.

"Steel and Glass" 2005

Soundtrack to some arty farty Canadian movie of the same name, I was given this and would never have believed jazz was my thing. Atmospheric and soothing, seems to go nowhere really, late at night music.







Absolutely not the sort of music to drink to whilst reminiscing









NMA have a good website where you can download a few tracks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Smart arse









I had the CD in front me too, god knows where that came from, maybe I have been looking at Chubbyland too much







Reminds me of when I confused Cape Wrath with Cape Fear







It's easy done as you get older


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

potz said:


> Does anyone remember Simple Minds?
> 
> They just brought out a new CD: Black and White 050505.
> 
> ...


Can't stop listening to the Radiohead album, "Hail To The Thief" and ofcourse Johnny Cash's album of covers, "The Man Comes Around".


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I haven't heard anything "new" I like for a while







. It's probably age or a realization that music is just recycling







.

On the deck at the moment;

Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five - Old triple Cd compilation.

Scott Walker - Four Cd box set.

East West - Modern Turkish compilation.

Wagner - The Ring Operas.

Funkadelic - Uncle Jam Wants You.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Can't stop listening to the Radiohead album, "Hail To The Thief" and ofcourse Johnny Cash's album of covers, "The Man Comes Around".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like Radiohead









The Cash album is superb, his vocals are heart breaking, to think he was on his last legs when he cut it is hard to believe. I kept thinking why did the original artists let him loose on their songs?







Madness, he takes some good songs onto a way higher level, Johnny Cash singing and MAKING a Depeche Mode song, wow!














I'd recommend this wonderful album to anybody.


----------

